# Webcam lifecam VX-5000 [solucionado]

## spyderco

e seguido los pasos de http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Webcam  y no consigo que me funcione la cam, podria alguien ayudarme? 

Gracias de antemano

dejo listado de  lsusb    http://bpaste.net/show/102457/  de dmesg   http://bpaste.net/show/102458/ y de lsmod  http://bpaste.net/show/102456/Last edited by spyderco on Tue May 28, 2013 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Ademas de lo que dice la guía que has leído creo que tendrás que seleccionar:

```
Device Drivers  --->   

  <M> Multimedia support  ---> 

    [*]   Video capture adapters (NEW)  ---> 

      [*]   V4L USB devices (NEW)  ---> 

        <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)
```

----------

## spyderco

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Ademas de lo que dice la guía que has leído creo que tendrás que seleccionar:
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->   
> 
> ...

 

esto es lo que tengo en el kernel, dentro de  el apartado. tengo el kernel 3.9.3

 --- Multimedia support                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                               *** Multimedia core support ***                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [ ]   Cameras/video grabbers support                                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [ ]   Analog TV support                                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [ ]   Digital TV support                                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [ ]   AM/FM radio receivers/transmitters support                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [ ]   Remote Controller support                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [*]   Enable advanced debug functionality on V4L2 drivers                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [*]   Enable old-style fixed minor ranges on drivers/video devices                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                               *** Media drivers ***                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                         [*]   Media PCI Adapters  --->                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                               *** Supported MMC/SDIO adapters ***                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                               *** Media ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, frontends) ***                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                               Customise DVB Frontends  --->                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │

----------

## quilosaq

Con un kernel 3.9.3 necesitarás:

```
    --- Multimedia support

    [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

    [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->

      <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)
```

----------

## spyderco

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Con un kernel 3.9.3 necesitarás:
> 
> ```
>     --- Multimedia support
> 
> ...

 

lo tengo selecionado como puedes ver arriba, pero dentro  no hay nada, esta a si.

  --- Media USB Adapters  <<< en blanco.

----------

## quilosaq

...pero no tienes seleccionado:

```
[*]   Cameras/video grabbers support 
```

Si lo marcas, Media USB Adapters dejará de estar vacio (creo).

----------

## spyderco

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ...pero no tienes seleccionado:
> 
> ```
> [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support 
> ```
> ...

 

si tienes razon ahora que lo he marcado ya pude selecionarlo.

-- Media USB Adapters                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                             *** Webcam devices ***                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                       <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                       [*]     UVC input events device support (NEW)                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                       <M>   GSPCA based webcams (NEW)  --->                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                       < >   USB Philips Cameras (NEW)                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                       < >   CPiA2 Video For Linux (NEW)                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                       < >   USB ZR364XX Camera support (NEW)                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                       < >   USB Syntek DC1125 Camera support (NEW)                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                       < >   USB Sensoray 2255 video capture device (NEW)                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                       <M>   USB SN9C1xx PC Camera Controller support (DEPRECATED)                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                             *** Webcam, TV (analog/digital) USB devices ***                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                       < >   Empia EM28xx USB video capture support (NEW)

Solucionado con habilitar eso ya me corre, gracias quilosaq

----------

